# Struer am Limfjord ( DK )



## Thilo (9. Mai 2001)

Hi
Wer kann mir Informationen über diesen Ort
geben ? Wer war schon dort ?
Gruß Thilo.


----------



## Thilo (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo
Das kann doch nicht sein,das dort noch keiner war ?
Gruß,Thilo


----------



## Rounder (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo Thilo
Habe mir das Blinker Sonderheft Dänemark zugelegt.
Die schreiben zu Struer Empfehlenswert ist der Hafen von Struer Osterbol für Aal, Platt.. und Hornhecht. Salmonidenangler sind von den zahlreichen Auen begeistert die in den Fjord münden...
Gutes Heft ,meine meinung als Nicht Meer Profi lohnt sich zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thilo (11. Mai 2001)

Hi Thomas
Danke !!


----------



## Anderson (13. Mai 2001)

Hi Thilo!
Komme gerade aus Agger in DK.Das liegt auch am Limfjord,mehr im Norden.Wenn du in Struer bist gehe am besten direkt zum Touristbureau und hol dir dort ein Heft das heisst" Angeln im Limfjord" und kostet 48 DKK also ca 12 Mark.Da stehen sämtliche "Hot Spots" am Fjord drinne.Im Struer Havn fängst du Aal,Aalmutterund Plattfische.In Vrald Odde am Steinriff fängst du Meerforelle und Hornhecht.Auf der Insel Veno kannst du direkt am Fähranleger gut auf Meerforellen und Hornhechte angeln event. noch Heringe.Genau wie am Oddesund auf der Brücke.Nur herrscht da das totale Chaos.Als ich da war am 5.5.01,stand da alle 1,5m ein Angler.Das muss nicht sein.Also viel Spass noch. 
Anderson


----------

